# <input type="reset" - festlegen ?



## reddi (12. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne für einen "reset" Knopf einen Wert festlegen, auf den die Felder resettet werden sollen. Der Grund dafür, ist dass bei einer fehlerhaften Formulareingabe die Felder mit den alten Inhalten gefüllt werden sollen. Trotzdem soll der User die Möglichkeit haben, alle Inhalte zu löschen.
Kann mir jemand sagen wie ? 

Gruß
reddi


----------



## Backdraft (13. Januar 2004)

Verstehe jetzt zwar nicht ganz Dein Prob, aber um Formular-Felder zu löschen, bzw. zurückzusetzen benutzt Du:

<input type="reset" value="Zurücksetzen">


----------



## reddi (13. Januar 2004)

Sicher, aber die Formulare werden ja immer auf den "value" wer der Forms gesetzt. Der ist aber in diesem Fall nicht leer. Gibt es also einen anderen Weg die Forms zu "resetten" ?


----------



## xthetronx (13. Januar 2004)

Hallo reddi,

Du könntest sowas beispielsweise mit JavaScript realisieren.

Beispiel siehe unten.

Gruß

Torsten


```
<html>
<head>
<title>Formular Reset</title>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
<script language="javascript">
function loeschen(){
	document.Frm.TF_1.value = "Textfeld 1";
	document.Frm.TF_2.value = "Textfeld 2";	
}
</script>
</head>

<body>
<form name="Frm" method="post" action="">
  <input type="text" name="TF_1" value="Textfeld 1">
  <input type="text" name="TF_2" value="Textfeld 2">
  <input type="button" name="Submit" onClick="javascript:loeschen()" value="Reset">
</form>
</body>
</html>
```


----------



## reddi (13. Januar 2004)

Vielen Dank, das hat Funktioniert. (javascript muss allerdings zusammengeschrieben werden  )

Gruß
reddi


----------



## xthetronx (13. Januar 2004)

Da hast Du vollkommen Recht reddi. 

Javascript wird hier im Forum getrennt, damit nicht ein böser Bude auf die Idee kommt, was anzustellen. 

Gruß

Torsten


----------

